# VOTE NOW! DIYer Of The Quarter (1st Quarter 2015)



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

The DIYer of the Quarter program gives us the opportunity to say, “Thank You!” to our fellow DIYChatroom members for giving us inspiration, motivation, and direction.

These are the final nominations

ToolSeeker​
See his story *here*!

Jazman
See his story *here*!

Kwikfishron
See his story *here*!

beenthere
See his story *here*!

Daniel Holzman
See his story *here*!
​
We value our members and strive to find ways to promote them. Our DIYer of the Quarter will receive the following:

- $1000 eGift Card
- Featured in our Newsletter
- A custom badge in the community
- Listed on our DIYer of the Quarter page​
Vote Now! :thumbup:


----------



## techpappy (Jul 8, 2012)

I have already made a nomination. Do I still have to vote. If so,..how?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

techpappy said:


> I have already made a nomination. Do I still have to vote. If so,..how?



In the poll above. click the circle to the left of the person you wish to vote for. Then click vote now.


A nomination only gets a persons name in the voting poll. It isn't registered as a vote. So you must vote.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

why can't I vote for all of the above:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## techpappy (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks Been there

I must have already voted as there are no circles appearing to be clicked on when I scroll up to the "vote now" section. Kust a message saying that 16 voters have already voted. All the best! TechPappy...only 16 voters?


----------



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

ben's plumbing said:


> why can't I vote for all of the above:yes::yes::yes:


That's always tough for me too, but there is always another quarter for the others if we can get more people involved in the process, like voting!

If you haven't voted yet, do it now! :thumbup:


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

There has to be more than 23 peeps here......


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

TheEplumber said:


> There has to be more than 23 peeps here......


Can the mods add something to their signatures, a link maybe to the thread?

Just a thought.
We need to generate more traffic to this.


----------



## techpappy (Jul 8, 2012)

HEY! Just noticed ..this poll ends Mar. 18th. Same day as the wifey and me got married 48 years ago. Ya, she's still puttin' up with me but, as she says "it's only because of the pension cheques. lol


----------



## Robpo (Mar 30, 2014)

I would have voted sooner but when I clicked on the link at the top it said I wasn't allowed to vote.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Robpo said:


> I would have voted sooner but when I clicked on the link at the top it said I wasn't allowed to vote.


Are you sure you were logged in when you got that message?


----------



## Robpo (Mar 30, 2014)

kwikfishron said:


> Are you sure you were logged in when you got that message?


 I was logged in but my internet was real slow at the time and that might have had something to do with it.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Robpo said:


> I would have voted sooner but when I clicked on the link at the top it said I wasn't allowed to vote.


DITTO: And yes I was logged in every time I attempted.


ED


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

*SUGGESTION*: you should not be able to see poll results until after you vote!


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Even after voting, and the announcement on the main page appears to "go now and vote/see the results" if I click it it just tells me that I am not allowed access, because I am trying to change anothers post.

Very puzzling response to a simple activation click. 

JJust a little bit of degradation of quality that is here.


ED


----------



## gailquilter2 (Feb 16, 2010)

I voted for beenthere because he was extremely helpful when I decided to purchase a forced air a/c. On his advice I bought a copy of the manual J program well, lease or rent. I fed in different scenarios of what I could do to the house like single double paned windows, E3 E2 etc. Everything I put in gave me 1 to 1 1/2 tons needed.
I went through 10 installers who just argued with me. One did a Manual J in about 3 seconds without even knowing how many windows I had nor insulation in the attic. He came up with 4.5 tons as did some others. I asked if that is what is required from Riverside Calif(a very hot area) he said yes it only depends on the house. I live next to the ocean and don't need a/c at all except for a few days.
I finally bought from Sears because they agreed to install a 2.5 ton compressor, the largest that will fit where I wanted it(already wired for electricity).

I had to sign a waver saying I knew it wouldn't cool down the house.
Had it 2 or 3 years now and only once wouldn't cool the house. a year and a half later I was talking to electricity company and told them I was happy with the electricity discount plan($25 off each of three months in the summer and they could turn off the a/c at will) especially because they never turned it off. She said oh yes they had, many times. So now I know that one day (hottest of the year) the elec. company had turned it off. It must have been off all the other times.

My electric bills in the summer are now about $7. Yes $7. and in the winter $40. 
and yes I do use it.

Without beenthere I might have gotten a larger unit and to do that they would have had to run electricity 40 feet to give me a nice view of the compressor in the patio. Who knows how ugly the tubes would have been.
Sears, at my request ran my satellite cable up to the attic (18 feet up ) with the tubing for the a/c and left the loose end at the attic access. The furnace is right next to where I wanted to split the tv cable. All they had to do is tape the cable to the tubes.
I since crawled around in the attic and sent cable to every room in the house. Then I had Dish come and install their product. The guy was so happy he didn't have to do much work he gave me an extra long cable which attached to the dvr box.It could reach to any room in the house too. They put only one hole in the wall. everything else is hidden.

I have also replaced every window in the house with e2 or e3 and added one new window.

The temperature difference between upstairs and downstairs is now 1 degree instead of the 10- 15 degrees it used to be, summer or winter. Thanks to beenthere again, I got a higher powered fan than what was 'standard' most days I just turn on the fan in the furnace with no a/c nor heat.

thanks beentherre
gailquilter


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Hard to choose just one of these members. 

Voted! :thumbup:


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

Just thirteen more days to go before this poll closes.

I know that others have said it is hard to choose just one person to vote for, and I have to reiterate that yet again. Sorry to sound like a broken record.

Quite honestly, I don't know the majority of the candidates for this most generous prize, even though I do recognize the names. When I say that I don't know them, I mean this strictly in the sense that I have (or have not) seen a lot of their posts.

My vote went to beenthere for one very specific reason. He took the time to help gail with her system. Take a look and see how few posts she has, she's just a newbie. And yet beenthere managed to take whatever time it took to guide her. 

Apparently, his advice was more than successful as gail pointed out repeatedly.

For those of you who know me via this fine site, you will know that I try to make the bulk of my posts either somewhat entertaining, either that or educational. If you take a peek at many of beenthere's posts, you will find the educational aspect.

Please don't get me wrong here, I'm not saying that the others don't do the same, they do.

If you take a look at all the previous very fortunate winners of this prestigious award, you will see a common trait. And that is that they all have been - and continue to be helpful.

If you haven't voted yet and you feel the same way that I do, could I ask you to cast your vote for the person of your choice. If it should happen to be beenthere, then I will consider myself doubly pleased. I think he's most deserving.

Thank you for taking the time to read this.


----------



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

I want to take a moment to thank our final nominations for sharing their stories with us. 

ToolSeeker​
See his story *here*!

Jazman
See his story *here*!

Kwikfishron
See his story *here*!

beenthere
See his story *here*!

Daniel Holzman
See his story *here*!
​


----------



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

We are coming up on the final week of the vote!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Cricket said:


> We are coming up on the final week of the vote!


Bump...


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Annnnd bump again :thumbsup: :whistling2:


----------



## techpappy (Jul 8, 2012)

Obviously... Been There has Done That...Let's help him Do This! He IS very worthy.

Seriously..I really mean it. Good luck to all.


----------



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

Just a few days left! If you haven't voted yet, please do so now.


----------



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

Tomorrow is the last day to vote.


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

techpappy said:


> HEY! Just noticed ..this poll ends Mar. 18th. Same day as the wifey and me got married 48 years ago. Ya, she's still puttin' up with me but, as she says "it's only because of the pension cheques. lol


That's a memorable date for me too. This then 8 year old, saw the Statue of Liberty as our ship entered NY Harbor on the morning of March 18, 1956. Then was taken to Grand Central for an overnight train ride to Detroit. Saw my father again after 2 years. 

What a Country, plus we did it all legally. 

Jaz


----------



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

http://www.diychatroom.com/f2/congratulations-diyer-quarter-jazman-251081/


----------

